# Mud Flaps



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Can any one out there tell me where I can buy Mud flaps for a 2004 Ducato, so far I've drawn a blank at Halfords and other the local motor factors, they only seem to supply them for cars.
Happy Camping, Pete and Jackie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Someone posted about this recently....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12515.html&highlight=mudflaps

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Same here, I've looked everywhere for my Ducato & other than make some out of rubber doormats I'm stumped too - but being tight fisted & not wanting to lash out £30 odd quid for headlight protectors I'm in the process of making a pair of protectors out of the special 6mm clear 'Lexan Margard' plastic [the kind they make police riot shields out of] so hopefully I won't be paying out ££££ if a stone clips them


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *peteandjay*. Try >> HERE <<


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

http://shop.desiragroup.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=646
£17.48
Malc


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Fiat do mudflaps for the van , it was told not to buy them -- a fellow MH owner in parts dept . Especially if you have the 16" wheels he said.

I would quite like them for the front but cannot seem to get a straight answer. Do any members have mudflaps on the front with 16" wheels as standard.
Swift, Autotrail etc.

Lexan--how are you going to fix them on. I can get the Lexan, even heat bend it but fixings?
Lets get together on a design vicdicdoc


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The beauty of the Fiat mudflaps is that they fit without drilling! 5 Min job.
Malc


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Do any members have mudflaps on the front with 16" wheels as standard. "

Yes thanks.

Dave


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well I am pleased for you, but that answer did not help.

Where did you get them if not standard with the mh, if you needed a spare who would supply it.

Do they work well in stopping side muckand what is the clearance like.

Do you have a picture, if not , could you post one.

Now is that a better series of questions?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I just thought you were trying to establish whether they were available as standard, and so I confirmed they were. If sarcasm is the going rate I must brush up on my telepathy.

Yes, they came new with the motorhome. If I needed a new one I'd ask either the dealer or Fiat. As to how well they work, I've never had them without but tend to buy my vehicles with them on from day 1. Never had any problems with clearance. No I don't have a photo. Yes I could post one.

Dave
Edit - best I have at the moment if you zoom in.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Top man Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hijack*

your request here.

I have been looking for one for our Mercees 416CDi cant get them anywhere.

Trev


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

*mudflaps*

I have a 94 Kontiki with a Fiat Ducato cab and have just fitted mudflaps to the front. Hoping it will save all the mud I got up the van last year. Bought them on Ebay a little while ago and they were genuine Fiat parts. Will get a dirt skirt for the rear when I can afford it.
Ian
PS, I have 16" wheels.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

post removed in the interests of harmony :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Graham,

I can assure you I never intended humour, so I can hardly be upset if it wasn't recognised. Rather I answer a straight question with a straight answer.

Asgard asked:
"I would quite like them for the front but cannot seem to get a straight answer. Do any members have mudflaps on the front with 16" wheels as standard."

My answer assured him he could as I had. Frankly I had little more to offer, as my subsequent answers to his subsequent questions reveal. 

I can quite easily do without personal remarks in return for help, so will not be inviting more here.

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

post removed in the interests of harmony :wink:


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Thanks eveyone for your help and advice, Malc has come up trumps with his link. I have emailed "Desire" to see if they can source mud flaps for a 2004 model as the flaps they show are for models upto 2002.
Happy camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete & Jackie,

Think they will have 2004 versions; I suspect these are they:
http://www.dbsdesira.co.uk/eric/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=17805
http://www.dbsdesira.co.uk/eric/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=17806

Dave


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I bought 2003 onwards versions from them, they were in stock at least last year.
Excellent mail order company, have had dealings with then in the past.
Malc


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Awesome service, I ordered by phone yesterday at 10am, they've arrived this morning. Total price inc vat and postage-£27.00.
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

pete,
Did the flaps come with fixing kit and were they easy to fit?
Martin


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Martin , Yes they came with all fixings and were a piece of cake to fix. Two "U" clamps for the wheel arch and a metal stay that goes from the flap to a pre drilled hole under the sill of the cab. They took about 5 minutes each. Hope this helps.
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie ( Wrexham )


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

I have just got round to trying to fit the mud flaps I bought from the Fiat dealer, I dont suppose you have the part number kicking around of the ones that fit because I think these ones are for an old model maybe as nothing seems to line up? could be me being think mind? 

8O :roll: 8O :roll: :roll: 

cheers for now
Matt  8O


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Matt,
No sorry I dont have the part number but if you give those nice people at Desire a ring I'm sure they'll help you out

Pete and Jackie


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi pete/Matt
I to, am a bit confused if the mud guards are fiat parts they will not fit a alco chassis, i phoned alco to ask if fiat flaps would fit and was told they would not because it was not a fiat chassis makes sense, so how did yours fit pete? maybe is was because you only fitted the front am i right in saying so
Martin


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martinc,
We are talking about front mudflaps arent we. Alco subframe would be for the rear wheels, Fiat parts would be of no use as far as I know.Rear Fiat mudflaps would only be of use for panel van conversions not usually coachbuilts.
Malc


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Folks,
I sussed my Mud Flap problem they did line up with a hole, it is just that the hole was covered by some sort of tape and oversprayed to look like the bottom of the chassis, having found the hole, they fit very easily!

cheers folks
Matt :roll: 8O :roll: 8O


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi malc
I was thinking of fitting both, why do u say they would be no use on the rear of a coach built
martin


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

martinc said:


> Hi malc
> I was thinking of fitting both, why do u say they would be no use on the rear of a coach built
> martin


The fiat rear mudflaps are of no use on a coachbuilt because they are shaped to fit the wheel arch of the pannel van not the custom built coach body, from what I can see the rear flaps require a bit more imagination!

cheers for now
Matt 8O  :roll: :roll: 8O


----------

